
A timeless interview of Steve Jobs from 1996 - kumartanmay
https://www.wired.com/1996/02/jobs-2/
======
kumartanmay
This is such a beautiful read where he predicts the democratisation of web,
especially with e-commerce and information. He also shares a context wherein
he explains that technology augments the industry before democratisation.

